# Gosh don't they make you feel guilty!!!!!



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Having major guilt attacks at the moment! Samson had his castration op yesterday and all has gone well apart from his little face making me feel guilty! 
He was really shattered last night and a bit bitey when I was trying to get his onesie on him which is understandable.
He's managing ok with the inside but every time he tries to walk he just stops and jumps to try and lick his wound. It must be feeling so strange for him. His sack looks a little sore and bruised. I'm sure that must be normal? 
His incision site looks fine and the onesie is doing great job of stopping him getting to lick it. 
How long til it stops bothering him? He's still a bit quiet at moment but has eaten a little breakfast which is good.
Sorry Samson! It will all be worth it in the end!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor sorry Samson!
It will soon pass, did the vet give you any pain killers for him?
He'll be ok in a couple of days, you just have to remember that he's had the op & he's not to be running around too much. Much easier said than done!
Sending Poo hugs to Samson 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

No. He wasn't given any pain killers. I suppose that way he knows not to jump around. He would be more active if he couldn't feel anything. :jumping:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Samson. We didn't get pain killers for Wilf and he was very quiet for a couple of day just sat around really. Great that the onesie is doing the trick it'll heal better gor not getting wet.
Hope he's feeling a little brighter today x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor little man. Jake's was swollen for a day or two but I think he got well pretty quickly. He tends to be very dramatic so I'm sure s day or two and he'll be going better. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't realize that they didn't take the sack off  I had no idea! So the wound was not where I expected it to be! Does the sack shrink back or will it always be there?? 
We've just taken him on a tiny tiny walk to encourage him to wee and it's really picked him up! He's even just bought us a toy to play with! He's starting to jump onto the sofa so I think it's gonna be hard to keep him still soon!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Samson. I bet he looks cute in his onesie You should take his picture

Molly had pain killers but maybe for a female dog it's a bigger operation not sure plus she had to have a small hernia removed. Samson will likely feel out of sorts for a few days but in no time he will be back to his bouncy self!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Here he is in his onesie. I don't know what I would have done without it. So great to get tips off here!!!! he looks so small in it!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I wonder if it was because Beemer was a bit younger than all yours that he was fine the next day. I don't think he had become too attached to the bits that got removed but boy did it stop the humping. I don't know if it was the pain of being in that position or the change in hormones but it went from nonstop to occasionally when he's very frustrated. 

Get better soon, Samson so you don't worry your mommy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless him, he looks so cute in his onesie, yes they do shrink back, I knew exactly what to expect as I madly research just about everything and found some interesting sites explaining exactly how they do it with diagrams before he went in!! the incision is between the testicles and penis and they basically cut and pull everything out that is inside the ball bag (wince), Dudley's went very dark. I was only brushing him gently the other day (and checking for matts) while he was in a sleepy on his back position and I was marvelling to myself at how smooth he is there, like they never even existed!!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Bless him, he looks so cute in his onesie, yes they do shrink back, I knew exactly what to expect as I madly research just about everything and found some interesting sites explaining exactly how they do it with diagrams before he went in!! the incision is between the testicles and penis and they basically cut and pull everything out that is inside the ball bag (wince), Dudley's went very dark. I was only brushing him gently the other day (and checking for matts) while he was in a sleepy on his back position and I was marvelling to myself at how smooth he is there, like they never even existed!!


Thanks for that info. I couldn't bring myself to watch the you tube videos if the op so had no idea! 
I've just nearly had heart attack as he has just done the doodle dash after coming in from having a short walk. Trying to stop him was a nightmare! I'm gonna have to have a close look to see if everything ok after that! Talk about picking up quickly. As soon as 24 hours is over he seems fine. How do you keep them quiet!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We got the crate out again for Ralph, so he had no choice but to have some time out.
I also think he was happy to be in there - especially after first having the op (& dew claws) so ruby couldn't get him!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How is Ralph doing now?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> How is Ralph doing now?


Much better thanks dawn, ive only noticed a couple of times that he's hopped and skipped on his poorly leg / foot.
So I'm hoping on Monday that there is no need for more surgery - fingers crossed.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

NikkiB said:


> Here he is in his onesie. I don't know what I would have done without it. So great to get tips off here!!!! he looks so small in it!


He looks so cute in the onesie I just want to hug him He looks so tiny what a sweet baby!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

NikkiB said:


> Here he is in his onesie. I don't know what I would have done without it. So great to get tips off here!!!! he looks so small in it!


That is the cutest photo 

I hope he's feeling a bit more like himself now... 

At least that's it done and dusted 

xxx


----------

